# Delta quick release mechanism



## Brin (25 Nov 2008)

I have just broken one of the quick release clamps on my Delta scroll saw. Does anyone know where I can get spares from in the UK. 
Thanks Brin


----------



## bobble991 (1 Dec 2008)

Ive just bought a delta sadly with the most awkward blade clamp system. I have just emailed www.foxmachinery.co.uk in the hope that the quick clamps will fit my model. If they can supply it Ill let you know(or of course you could just get in touch yourself). Which model do you have? I got the f40-561 and its good apart from the poor clamps.

All the best
Bob


----------



## scroller frank (2 Dec 2008)

bobble,
Mine is an earlier model, but i think the fitting will be ok ,
ican't find the original photo ,but if you look back on this forum,
under the heading of "Delta 16 scroll saw, may 2006 , about 5 posts down there is a photo of mine , showing the "quick change " chuck,
--Hope this helps-----


Brin,
the last time i needed a spare part, it came Via Delta ,from 
toolstation
-----Frank----------


----------



## bobble991 (3 Dec 2008)

Thats great thanks. Where can I buy one online?

Cheers
Bob


my machine is here:- http://www.foxmachinery.co.uk/acata...ariable_Speed_Scroll_Saw_with_Flexidrive.html


----------



## scroller frank (3 Dec 2008)

Hi Bob
try www.toolstation.com
I see from the photo that yours is a different design to mine , :?: so i don't know if it is the same fitting ????
worth a try though ,as mine is so quick to change a blade or rethread.
watched a guy re thread a Hegner the other day , i would have got fed up and gone home L.O.L :roll:
I like me old Delta , although it's 10 yrs old it still works well,
just have so lube it now & again.
----------Frank-------------


----------



## bobble991 (3 Dec 2008)

I was just looking at the manual. Its in french so I hadnt looked at it before. ( my philosophy is if all else fails, read the instructions  ) It quite clearly shows a quick clamp system fitted. I have got in touch with hamiltons, sent them a picture of what I am supposed to have and await their response. I suspect they forgot to put the bits in the box. When I got my lathe from them a handle and screws were missing. Hamiltons were very helpful and sent me out what I needed. Ill let you know what happens.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## scroller frank (3 Dec 2008)

> Posted: Wed Dec 03, 2008 8:58 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> . ( my philosophy is if all else fails, read the instructions


 Yep i have the same policy !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brin (8 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I have managed to repair mine so it,s back in action.
I have a Delta 40 570 which is a great machine and this is the first problem I have had and it gets lots of use.
Brin


----------

